

Comic spoofs Western nerds' dating success in Japan - noonespecial
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/03/02/japan.charisma.man.comic

======
jac_no_k
As a westerner who is ethnically Japanese living in Japan, it's amazing how,
from a western point of view, an average looking Caucasian with western
manners are so successful in hooking up with the ladies. In the workplace in
Japan, standing out gets you hammered down. In the social scene, doesn't seem
to be an issue. Unless you look Japanese but act like a westerner, completely
confusing the Japanese around you. I sometimes wonder how much attitudes would
change if I change my hair color to blond and eyes to blue.

